# All these new ads



## dannylang (Aug 14, 2019)

What’s the deal with all these new ads here on the forum, seems like it takes me 3 times as long to post something, pretty annoying


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 14, 2019)

Buy a SMF.com Membership and all those annoying ads disappear if you desire.
Otherwise they're helping make this website possible, it ain't free ya know.


----------



## drdon (Aug 16, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Buy a SMF.com Membership and all those annoying ads disappear if you desire.


Ditto!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 16, 2019)

A membership is money well spent. 
Not only will the ads disappear, but you'll be helping to support the darn best Que site on earth.


----------

